# Morning Rituals...What's Yours?...



## Bubbsie (Oct 12, 2017)

stumble out of bed...bathroom...lights off to avoid huge mirror over the sink (just don't need that at god knows what o'clock in the morning)...haul myself down stairs...avoiding the huge mirror in the hallway right at foot of them as I descend (more like hobble)...possible pattern developing here...meter...test...coffee...more coffee...possibly more coffee still depending on the results...resolve to stop smoking (yes I still do)...resolve to eat better (no I still don't)...then...to the forum.


----------



## Ljc (Oct 12, 2017)

Open eyes, swipe sensor, groan if number or graph are not good. Stumble to loo , stumble back to sit on side of bed re scan to check on DP , drink some water and also to wake up.  Once my  brain has decided it’s awake I potter or around or read till it’s time to start getting ready ie shower, pills  injecting, then wait 40 minutes till I can dare eat brekkie.
When I wake up to early, I sometimes go bad to bed after the swig of water .


----------



## chaoticcar (Oct 12, 2017)

Opening eyes is the hardest part (it can't be morning already ) !!
  CAROL


----------



## Robin (Oct 12, 2017)

Same as Lin, wake up, scan sensor, stumble to loo. Then when my eyes are properly open, do Levemir and bolus injection. Kick OH if he hasn't put the kettle on yet, wait for cup of tea to be handed to me, fire up the iPad, check forum while drinking tea, then shower, dress, go downstairs, bring milk in off doorstep, pick up paper, read for a few mins while checking if BG good enough for breakfast yet. Normally an hour's wait for insulin to have kicked in and started reducing the Dawn Phenom enough so I can eat without spiking. Only disadvantage is that I have to think what I'm going to have for breakfast, (so I know how much Bolus to take) the minute I wake up. I like to vary my breakfasts.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 12, 2017)

Depends if I have to go out early but I usually wake up with my feet contorted in cramp so it’s the hokey-kokey dance first then probably 2 paracetamol if my joints are particularly bad. Check the site I’m Admin of and respond to anything that needs addressing which can take a while. Quick look at my emails.

Bathroom, comb my hair and see if it’s going to be a bad hair day. Brush teeth then shower and dress.

Collect any washing then downstairs where hubby has the kettle on. Meds, test (groan usually) then breakfast and a look at DUK and my diary.

Although hubbie always makes tea, I’m ready for a coffee about now....


----------



## grovesy (Oct 12, 2017)

First session of Physio exercises.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 12, 2017)

Open eyes
Let Milly out for a wee
Feed Milly make a coffee
Get dressed take meds
Drink coffee whilst using the net.
Pop Milly in the car and off to the forestry for our walk.
Come home and collapse.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 12, 2017)

Groan, switch alarm off, stagger to the loo, back to the bedroom, test, grab my pen and a needle, through to the living room, inject, back to the bedroom with the pen, at the moment put a hoodie on! lol, kettle, make sandwich, toast it, wait on alarm to go off again to eat, finish my coffee, on the phone and onto the forum x


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 12, 2017)

Go to bed. Turn over.  Go to the toilet.  Turn over.  Turn over. Move the pillow. Go to the toilet. Turn over.
:/


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 12, 2017)

Wake up, stretch legs out, check BG, swing out of bed, grab stick then make my way to the bathroom for a wee, sit in the stairlift chair, trundle downstairs, go to coffee machine. Program double shot Americano. Take coffee into sitting room, sit down. Morning Levemir. First vape of the day, drink coffee.

Part human.

After coffee, back upstairs for shower and stuff, get dressed and, if all goes smoothly, back downstairs, fire up the iPad, open the cafe. 

Fully human. Now I can speak to folk, usually the dog.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 12, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Wake up, stretch legs out, check BG, swing out of bed, grab stick then make my way to the bathroom for a wee, sit in the stairlift chair, trundle downstairs, go to coffee machine. Program double shot Americano. Take coffee into sitting room, sit down. Morning Levemir. First vape of the day, drink coffee.
> 
> Part human.
> 
> ...



Don’t you eat Mike? Maybe you grab a bite at the cafe


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 12, 2017)

grovesy said:


> First session of Physio exercises.


Gosh...you're good grovesy...can just about manage to hobble my way down the stairs first thing.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 12, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> Go to bed. Turn over.  Go to the toilet.  Turn over.  Turn over. Move the pillow. Go to the toilet. Turn over.
> :/


made me laugh Ralph


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 12, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Groan, switch alarm off, stagger to the loo, back to the bedroom, test, grab my pen and a needle, through to the living room, inject, back to the bedroom with the pen, at the moment put a hoodie on! lol, kettle, make sandwich, toast it, wait on alarm to go off again to eat, finish my coffee, on the phone and onto the forum x


Ooh slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww down K...making me dizzy...too much energy


----------



## Amigo (Oct 12, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> Go to bed. Turn over.  Go to the toilet.  Turn over.  Turn over. Move the pillow. Go to the toilet. Turn over.
> :/



Time to *get up* Ralph the kettle is boiling!


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 12, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Open eyes
> Let Milly out for a wee
> Feed Milly make a coffee
> Get dressed take meds
> ...


Very similar to mine Sue...except mines called Harry...and the priority is to prevent him from eating the cats food...but...only after he's eaten his own.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 12, 2017)

grovesy said:


> First session of Physio exercises.



I do mine all night trying to free the bloody cramps!


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 12, 2017)

Mon - Fri - Wake up, test blood, put kettle on, got to bathroom, wash, sort out hair, brush teeth, back to bedroom and get dressed. Put lunch and drink in bag, grab coffee (that my oh makes me for drinking on the train to work), give the cat some treats and fuss, go to work.
Sat - sun -wake up, test blood, have coffee and breakfast, watch the news whilst other half is still sleeping, get dressed and make another coffee once he's up.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 12, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Depends if I have to go out early but I usually wake up with my feet contorted in cramp so it’s the hokey-kokey dance first then probably 2 paracetamol if my joints are particularly bad. Check the site I’m Admin of and respond to anything that needs addressing which can take a while. Quick look at my emails.
> 
> Bathroom, comb my hair and see if it’s going to be a bad hair day. Brush teeth then shower and dress.
> 
> ...


Feel quite shallow in the face of all that...my main priority seems to be avoiding my own reflection...have I mentioned the ones in the sitting room...the kitchen and the dining room...no...they're everywhere Amigo


----------



## grovesy (Oct 12, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Gosh...you're good grovesy...can just about manage to hobble my way down the stairs first thing.


Well at the moment still doing 2-3 times a day plus 2 sessions on exercise bike following knee replacement.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 12, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Open eyes, swipe sensor, groan if number or graph are not good. Stumble to loo , stumble back to sit on side of bed re scan to check on DP , drink some water and also to wake up.  Once my  brain has decided it’s awake I potter or around or read till it’s time to start getting ready ie shower, pills  injecting, then wait 40 minutes till I can dare eat brekkie.
> When I wake up to early, I sometimes go bad to bed after the swig of water .


I particularly like the last part Lin!


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 12, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Well at the moment still doing 2-3 times a day plus 2 sessions on exercise bike following knee replacement.


Worthwhile grovesy...certainly putting that new knee to good use...trying to up my activity levels...usually do two laps of our local park...felt enthusiastic this morning...committed to a third...ooh...my enthusiasm lasted longer than my energy...home...shattered...large mug of builders and  sit down.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 12, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Feel quite shallow in the face of all that...my main priority seems to be avoiding my own reflection...have I mentioned the ones in the sitting room...the kitchen and the dining room...no...they're everywhere Amigo



All these mirrors are just cruel Bubbsie. I have a full length one in the en-suite but I avoid it completely!


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 12, 2017)

Amigo said:


> All these mirrors are just cruel Bubbsie. I have a full length one in the en-suite but I avoid it completely!


As I exit the bedroom...switch on the hall light...enough light to find my way to the bathroom...do what I have to do...exit...without addressing the mirror...couldn't cope with that so early in the morning.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 12, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww down K...making me dizzy...too much energy


Wish it didn't have to be like that so early but must be able to work to everyone else's schedule! Lol x


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 12, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Wish it didn't have to be like that so early but must be able to work to everyone else's schedule! Lol x


K...exhausted just reading it.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 12, 2017)

Robin said:


> Same as Lin, wake up, scan sensor, stumble to loo. Then when my eyes are properly open, do Levemir and bolus injection. Kick OH if he hasn't put the kettle on yet, wait for cup of tea to be handed to me, fire up the iPad, check forum while drinking tea, then shower, dress, go downstairs, bring milk in off doorstep, pick up paper, read for a few mins while checking if BG good enough for breakfast yet. Normally an hour's wait for insulin to have kicked in and started reducing the Dawn Phenom enough so I can eat without spiking. Only disadvantage is that I have to think what I'm going to have for breakfast, (so I know how much Bolus to take) the minute I wake up. I like to vary my breakfasts.


OOh...can't even contemplate anything before I've had a coffee Robin...then will think about a shower...but...have to have another coffee first...amazed at how organised everyone is (apart from Ralph and myself...sorry Ralph)...feel aggrieved having to make my own coffee...another husband perhaps?...hmmn...will mull that over.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 12, 2017)

Ah, Bubbsie, your motives revealed  You’re just waiting to pounce on the first man who says “First thing I do is take a cup of tea up to the missus”


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 12, 2017)

Thank God I made it through and am still here lol


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 12, 2017)

Sit on bed. Go to the bathroom. Get today's clothes. Sit on bed. Eventually get clothes on.
Starts getting boiled egg.
Takes tablets.
Have boiled egg and pitta great.


----------



## Seabreeze (Oct 12, 2017)

uuumm.... count my blessings I am not diabetic as I leap out of bed early hours and dive into the shower!
then check on my mum and do her bloods and meds, coffee and breakfast.
weekends I then start making bread.....
I best not say how early I am up!  
suffice to say that I am a lark!


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 12, 2017)

Seabreeze said:


> weekends I then start making bread.....


Love home made bread
Warm with lashing of butter and strawberry jam plastered all over it
Seems it is now forbidden fruit


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 12, 2017)

Curse the fact I work nights


----------



## Uller (Oct 12, 2017)

Hit the snooze button..... hit the snooze button.......get up, make bed, shower, test and inject, get dressed, check all pockets for dextrose, work keys, usb stick, phone, wallet, change, pen and 6 inch rule that I’d left in my pocket from the day before. Done for 6:50.

Downstairs for breakfast (60g of no sugar added muesli, almond milk), a cup of tea, browse news and forums on the iPad mini. Fill the bag with lunch (bottle of water, can of Fanta zero, 2 whole meal rolls with salad, turkey or ham, light cheese, and a satsuma). Add pen and test kit, jacket on. Done for 7:22 at the latest.

In the car, get to work, sit at desk, fire up the PC. Ready to go. Done for 7:40 at the latest.



Unless it’s the weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 12, 2017)

Uller said:


> Hit the snooze button..... hit the snooze button.......get up, make bed, shower, test and inject, get dressed, check all pockets for dextrose, work keys, usb stick, phone, wallet, change, pen and 6 inch rule that I’d left in my pocket from the day before. Done for 6:50.
> 
> Downstairs for breakfast (60g of no sugar added muesli, almond milk), a cup of tea, browse news and forums on the iPad mini. Fill the bag with lunch (bottle of water, can of Fanta zero, 2 whole meal rolls with salad, turkey or ham, light cheese, and a satsuma). Add pen and test kit, jacket on. Done for 7:22 at the latest.
> 
> ...


What...will have to start 'upping' my game...just straight downstairs for coffee...can't function at all unless had at least two cups...may have to go back & edit my initial post...give it a bit more oomph...being put to shame here..


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 12, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Curse the fact I work nights


Covered so many duty slots...no idea how I did...rarely do them now... such a relief Lucy...usually after scraping home at 3 or 4am...still had to be ready for work the same day...or follow up on the duty calls...just thinking about them now exhausts me!


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 12, 2017)

Wake up
Go outside for a smoke
Pee
Go to office & start work
Let eldest dog out to pee when she gets up
Back to office
Get some coffee
Back to office
Start wife's car when I hear her blow-dry her hair for second time
Back to office
Let youngest dog out to pee when she gets up
Back to office
Let middle dog out to pee when she gets up
Feed dogs
Get dressed
Take dogs out
This whole ritual may take 2-3 hours as the 2 younger dogs are just not morning girls....


----------



## Amigo (Oct 12, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> Wake up
> Go outside for a smoke
> Pee
> Go to office & start work
> ...



You realise you’ve made it sound like you also pee outside Martin!


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 12, 2017)

Amigo said:


> You realise you’ve made it sound like you also pee outside Martin!


LOL...Thanks for pointing that out..... For the record I _*do actually*_ go back inside to pee.....


----------



## Amigo (Oct 12, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> LOL...Thanks for pointing that out..... For the record I _*do actually*_ go back inside to pee.....



We believe you Martin


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 12, 2017)

Not in winter, when Martin likes writing his name in the snow, like every English born kid. Don’t bother denying it, Martin.


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 12, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Not in winter, when Martin likes writing his name in the snow, like every English born kid. Don’t bother denying it, Martin.


at -25 Celsius it could have potentially damaging affects to ones... ehem... love life


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 12, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> LOL...Thanks for pointing that out..... For the record I _*do actually*_ go back inside to pee.....


So you say Martin...so you say.


----------



## eggyg (Oct 12, 2017)

Now I am retired ( smug look) I get up when I want to, no alarm to answer too. Have a wee, even though I have probably been on twice through the night. Use Frank to see what my BGs are. Frank is my Libra reader, Frank Zappa...get it? Take my morning dose of penicillin, spleenless, and inject my basal. Make sure Mr Eggy takes his meds, he has to wait 30 minutes before eating, he usually stays in bed until then. Go down stairs, inject bolus, usually like to  wait 20 minutes so will probably empty dishwasher, put a load of washing in or just go on iPad and trawl through Faceache to see what everyone else is doing. Usually nowt!  Eat brekkie. I am always starving, it’s the longest 20 minutes of the day. Then will sit at kitchen table chewing the fat with Mr Eggy and decide what, if anything, we are going to do. Shower, get dressed and do what ever I want. I am a lucky girl.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 13, 2017)

grovesy said:


> First session of Physio exercises.


You've done exceedingly well Grovesy ~ well done for persevering ~ how long do you have to continue Physio exercises? x


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 13, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> Go to bed. Turn over.  Go to the toilet.  Turn over.  Turn over. Move the pillow. Go to the toilet. Turn over.
> :/


Busy morning ritual you have there Ralph ~ go back to sleeeep you must be exhausted!


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 13, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> OOh...can't even contemplate anything before I've had a coffee Robin...then will think about a shower...but...have to have another coffee first...amazed at how organised everyone is (apart from Ralph and myself...sorry Ralph)...feel aggrieved having to make my own coffee...another husband perhaps?...hmmn...will mull that over.


Nooo Bubbsie ~ don't go there! Enjoy life as it is now ~ better for health & sanity


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 13, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Thank God I made it through and am still here lol


That's what I say every morning too!


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 13, 2017)

Seabreeze said:


> uuumm.... count my blessings I am not diabetic as I leap out of bed early hours and dive into the shower!
> then check on my mum and do her bloods and meds, coffee and breakfast.
> weekends I then start making bread.....
> I best not say how early I am up!
> suffice to say that I am a lark!


Oooo I can smell the bread baking from here Seabreeze ~ wafting through the open window Mmmmm! ~ feeling hungry now ~ l lurve freshly baked bread ~ loads butter ~ coffee


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 13, 2017)

Uller said:


> Hit the snooze button..... hit the snooze button.......get up, make bed, shower, test and inject, get dressed, check all pockets for dextrose, work keys, usb stick, phone, wallet, change, pen and 6 inch rule that I’d left in my pocket from the day before. Done for 6:50.
> 
> Downstairs for breakfast (60g of no sugar added muesli, almond milk), a cup of tea, browse news and forums on the iPad mini. Fill the bag with lunch (bottle of water, can of Fanta zero, 2 whole meal rolls with salad, turkey or ham, light cheese, and a satsuma). Add pen and test kit, jacket on. Done for 7:22 at the latest.
> 
> ...


Wow that's some routine Uller ~ couldn't keep up with you ~ and all for a loaf of bread & roof over your head


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 13, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Nooo Bubbsie ~ don't go there! Enjoy life as it is now ~ better for health & sanity


Don't worry WL...I couldn't for one moment contemplate that seriously...sanity prevails


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 13, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Wow that's some routine Uller ~ couldn't keep up with you ~ and all for a slice of bread & roof over your head


Me neither...exhausting schedule.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 13, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Oooo I can smell the bread baking from here Seabreeze ~ wafting through the open window Mmmmm! ~ feeling hungry now ~ l lurve freshly baked bread ~ loads butter ~ coffee


OOh...reminded me I have a bread maker in the unpacked boxes from our move (almost four years ago)...daren't unpack it...use it...too tempting.


----------



## Carolg (Oct 13, 2017)

Wake up,groan, persuade myself to get up, but hit sleep button a few times. Check BG, groan, have coffee, breakfast,tablets, packed lunch, watch breakfast tv groan and had to change channel as piers Morgan was making me mad, and check forum, shower, dress and out door for work. Unless weekend, Groan, coffee in bed, slob if I can, growl if I can't.dont know when I last wanted to get up in the morning and get going. Mmm worth a thought


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 13, 2017)

Carolg said:


> Wake up,groan, persuade myself to get up, but hit sleep button a few times. Check BG, groan, have coffee, breakfast,tablets, packed lunch, watch breakfast tv groan and had to change channel as piers Morgan was making me mad, and check forum, shower, dress and out door for work. Unless weekend, Groan, coffee in bed, slob if I can, growl if I can't.dont know when I last wanted to get up in the morning and get going. Mmm worth a thought


Made me laughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Carol!


----------



## grainger (Oct 13, 2017)

Get jumped on by overly active 3yr old, pretend to be asleep while husband persuades 3yr old to go play in his room. 
Test, bolus for breakfast
Get washed and dressed and get little one washed.
Make breakfast for little one and oven on for croissant
Take tablets, inject, drink something
Eat breakfast put makeup or hat on depending on tiredness state of face
Get small one dressed and leg it out door to make it to school on time.

Sometimes the mornings include being told I can walk on the floor because of lava or similar so on occasion I have to make a path of cushions or similar to get to bathroom in morning.

My son is a morning person. I am not!


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 13, 2017)

grainger said:


> Get jumped on by overly active 3yr old, pretend to be asleep while husband persuades 3yr old to go play in his room.
> Test, bolus for breakfast
> Get washed and dressed and get little one washed.
> Make breakfast for little one and oven on for croissant
> ...


Busy routine grainger...but...sounds great...love how children's imagination has no boundaries...whatever time of the morning...another one soon...two of them jumping on you...more lava paths...bet you can't wait...neither can he.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 13, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Don't worry WL...I couldn't for one moment contemplate that seriously...sanity prevails


Phew! Thought for a minute there Bubbs that you were ~ how shall I put it ~ GOING STAIR CRAZY MAD


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 13, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> OOh...reminded me I have a bread maker in the unpacked boxes from our move (almost four years ago)...daren't unpack it...use it...too tempting.


Oh Bubbs just toss in flour of your choice ~ lard ~ a load of nuts & seeds ~ a splash o water ~ let bread maker knead it to a dough ~ throw dough in a tin ~ chuck in t'oven ~ when cooked let it cool ~ then cut it into small squares and put it all out for d burdies in your garden ~ simps!


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 13, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Oh Bubbs just toss in flour of your choice ~ lard ~ a load of nuts & seeds ~ a splash o water ~ let bread maker knead it to a dough ~ throw dough in a tin ~ chuck in t'oven ~ when cooked let it cool ~ then cut it into small squares and put it all out for d burdies in your garden ~ simps!


Seems a lot of fuss for bird food...can get those in our pound shop...strangely enough for a pound...talking of pounding just pounded the streets with Harry...walked myself to a 4.9...just having a little snack.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 13, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Phew! Thought for a minute there Bubbs that you were ~ how shall I put it ~ GOING STAIR CRAZY MAD


Noooooooooooooo...done that...been there...contrary to one posters suggestion...I don't have a habit of pouncing on men...particularly married ones who take their missus up a cuppa...could be offended by that...if I didn't know better.


----------



## MikeTurin (Oct 13, 2017)

Stop the alarm 
Open the window
Switch on the cellphone
Go in the bathroom 
Pee
Switch on the AM bathroom radio (and know exactly when the tram is arriving ;-) )
Go to the scale and record the weight
Shave
Grab something to read and sit on the loo
Wash
Comb
If spilled water mop
Switch off the bathroom radio
Go back in the bedroom
Switch on the FM bedroom radio 
Make the bed
Dress
Close the window 
Switch off the radio an take the cellphone 
Go in the kitchen
Switch on the coffee machine or put water to boil for tea
Switch on the TV
Measure blood pressure
Check FBG
Start to make breakfast
Clean up the table and put plates in the sink or the dishwasher 
Close the gas and switch off the coffee maker
Wash teeth
Put shoes, grab bag and jacket and take the trash
Switch off TV
Engage the burglar alarm
Exit
Walk one mile to work
Take coffee at the automatic machine
Start to work


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 13, 2017)

MikeTurin said:


> Stop the alarm
> Open the window
> Switch on the cellphone
> Go in the bathroom
> ...


Good grief Mike...so much to do...surprised you actually manage to get out of the house to go to work...by the time you get there...it must be time to come home & start again.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 13, 2017)

grainger said:


> Get jumped on by overly active 3yr old, pretend to be asleep while husband persuades 3yr old to go play in his room.
> Test, bolus for breakfast
> Get washed and dressed and get little one washed.
> Make breakfast for little one and oven on for croissant
> ...




My kids do the floor is lava thing sometimes too


----------



## Robin (Oct 13, 2017)

MikeTurin said:


> Go to the scale and record the weight
> Shave
> Grab something to read and sit on the loo


Now, if that were me, I'd weigh myself *after* I'd been to the loo. Every little helps!


----------



## scousebird (Oct 13, 2017)

Get up anywhere between 4 & 5am.  Loo. Get washing out of laundry basket. Go downstairs. Put washing on. Make tea. Put lappy & TV on. Sit down & watch some recorded TV while checking BBC news, bank, emails, various forums, add shopping to Tesco for weekly delivery.  Make packed lunches. Empty dishwasher. Shower. Breakfast. Clean bathroom. Get dressed. Walk to work.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 13, 2017)

scousebird said:


> Get up anywhere between 4 & 5am.  Loo. Get washing out of laundry basket. Go downstairs. Put washing on. Make tea. Put lappy & TV on. Sit down & watch some recorded TV while checking BBC news, bank, emails, various forums, add shopping to Tesco for weekly delivery.  Make packed lunches. Empty dishwasher. Shower. Breakfast. Clean bathroom. Get dressed. Walk to work.


Worried scousebird...everyone else seems so busy...I really can't think further than downstairs...coffee...then more coffee...may have to re-think my routine.


----------



## scousebird (Oct 13, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Worried scousebird...everyone else seems so busy...I really can't think further than downstairs...coffee...then more coffee...may have to re-think my routine.


I do have a very relaxed morning because I get up so bleddy early and I don't have to leave the house until 8.45!
I did forget to list hanging washing out or on clothes maiden.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 13, 2017)

I don't have to go downstairs coz I'm already there ~ & there isn't access to a cellar coz there isnt one


----------



## scousebird (Oct 13, 2017)

wirralass said:


> I don't have to go downstairs coz I'm already there ~ & there isn't access to a cellar coz there isnt one


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 13, 2017)

scousebird said:


> I do have a very relaxed morning because I get up so bleddy early and I don't have to leave the house until 8.45!
> I did forget to list hanging washing out or on clothes maiden.


Still in shock from@Mike Turin...his made me feel exhausted...when you said hanging the clothes on the clothes maiden...was so tempted to say' does she mind'...made me giggle so much...very juvenile of  me...sorry SB.


----------



## scousebird (Oct 13, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Still in shock from@Mike Turin...his made me feel exhausted...when you said hanging the clothes on the* clothes maiden*...was so tempted to say' does she mind'...made me giggle so much...very juvenile of  me...sorry SB.


I know most people call them clothes horse, I wonder if it's a northern thing?


----------



## Amigo (Oct 13, 2017)

scousebird said:


> Get up anywhere between 4 & 5am.  Loo. Get washing out of laundry basket. Go downstairs. Put washing on. Make tea. Put lappy & TV on. Sit down & watch some recorded TV while checking BBC news, bank, emails, various forums, add shopping to Tesco for weekly delivery.  Make packed lunches. Empty dishwasher. Shower. Breakfast. Clean bathroom. Get dressed. Walk to work.



4am starts! Eek! I’d be asleep by 8am if I got up that early


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 13, 2017)

scousebird said:


> I know most people call them clothes horse, I wonder if it's a northern thing?


SB...at the risk of being exposed as slovenly...I use the tumble dryer all the time...far too much.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 13, 2017)

Open my eyes 
Reach for the meter kit
Finger test for bgl
Close eyes for 10 minutes 
Wake up 2hrs later
Slowly drag myself from under the duvet
Take a little trip to you know where
Do you know what
Wash hands
Walk through to kitchen
1/2 fill kettle & switch it on
When boiled lets it cool for a few minutes
Pour 200mls water into unbreakable glass and drink
Walk through to lounge
Switch on tv to watch the news
Walk back into kitchen & take medication
To  be continued............ x


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 13, 2017)

scousebird said:


> I know most people call them clothes horse, I wonder if it's a northern thing?


I call mine a maiden too Scousebird ~ a clothes maiden that is! North West clothes maiden


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 13, 2017)

scousebird said:


> I know most people call them clothes horse, I wonder if it's a northern thing?


Can’t be just a Northern thing; we always used the word Maiden in Lancs. I suspect they are nationally interchangeable.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 13, 2017)

scousebird said:


> I know most people call them clothes horse, I wonder if it's a northern thing?


My elderly relatives called theirs a clothes horse because they were made of wood ~ As in Helen Of Troy and the Trojan Horse!


----------



## MikeTurin (Oct 13, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Good grief Mike...so much to do...surprised you actually manage to get out of the house to go to work...by the time you get there...it must be time to come home & start again.


Remember I am a computer programmer and taugt Assembler language. I tend to split an action in tiny bytes

or as I coud say

public interface Action {
public List<Byte> split();
}


ok back to work...


----------



## scousebird (Oct 13, 2017)

Amigo said:


> 4am starts! Eek! I’d be asleep by 8am if I got up that early


I know, it's not great but I can't seem to sleep past about 3.30 - even with a skinfull the night before 
We have a motorhome and when we're away in it I can happily sleep until 7.30


----------



## Amigo (Oct 13, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> SB...at the risk of being exposed as slovenly...I use the tumble dryer all the time...far too much.



Me too Bubbsie...it’s a wonder I don’t have eco-warriors banging on my door!


----------



## scousebird (Oct 13, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> SB...at the risk of being exposed as slovenly...I use the tumble dryer all the time...far too much.


 eeh gods - the cost


----------



## scousebird (Oct 13, 2017)

wirralass said:


> I call mine a maiden too Scousebird ~ a clothes maiden that is! North West clothes maiden


Well I'm from Liverpool so it must be a northern thing


----------



## Amigo (Oct 13, 2017)

scousebird said:


> I know, it's not great but I can't seem to sleep past about 3.30 - even with a skinfull the night before
> We have a motorhome and when we're away in it I can happily sleep until 7.30



You clearly need to be on wheels scousebird. Maybe you need an adult pram! 

Never heard the expression ‘clothes maiden’ in the north-east. Clothes horse they’re called here.


----------



## MikeTurin (Oct 13, 2017)

@wirralass we call here "servo muto" (dumb servant) I had one of these but I prefer to use coat/clip hangers and put them inside the wardrobe ... out of sight, out of mind ...


----------



## MikeTurin (Oct 13, 2017)

Robin said:


> Now, if that were me, I'd weigh myself *after* I'd been to the loo. Every little helps!


Sometimes I weigh after - but not always. Cause you know, constipation.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 13, 2017)

MikeTurin said:


> @wirralass we call here "servo muto" (dumb servant) I had one of these but I prefer to use coat/clip hangers and put them inside the wardrobe ... out of sight, out of mind ...



You can’t put wet clothes in the wardrobe though Mike. We are talking about contraptions to dry the clothes


----------



## scousebird (Oct 13, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Maybe you need an adult pram!


 (need more smileys on here)


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 13, 2017)

Amigo said:


> You clearly need to be on wheels scousebird. Maybe you need an adult pram!
> 
> Never heard the expression ‘clothes maiden’ in the north-east. Clothes horse they’re called here.


 That so did make me laugh Amigo


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 13, 2017)

bv


Amigo said:


> Me too Bubbsie...it’s a wonder I don’t have eco-warriors banging on my door!


Never mind them Amigo...you should see the bills...scary!


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 13, 2017)

MikeTurin said:


> Sometimes I weigh after - but not always. Cause you know, constipation.


Too much information Mike!


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 13, 2017)

scousebird said:


> eeh gods - the cost


I just said that SB!


----------



## Amigo (Oct 13, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> bv
> 
> Never mind them Amigo...you should see the bills...scary!



We deserve to be thrashed with a wet towel till it’s dry Bubbsie!


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 13, 2017)

scousebird said:


> (need more smileys on here)


Heelies would be ideal SB...get through all that morning routine in double quick time...my little neighbour Livvi has them...fast as anything...mind you she is as clumsy as f**k...has a crash helmet...elbow pads...all the neighbours move out of the way when she appears wearing them.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 13, 2017)

MikeTurin said:


> Sometimes I weigh after - but not always. Cause you know, constipation.


TMI Mike


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 13, 2017)

Amigo said:


> We deserve to be thrashed with a wet towel till it’s dry Bubbsie!


Towels are definitely not fluffy when they're aired dried...for goodness sake...that's why I use the tumble dryer...actually might start calling the tumble drier the clothes horse...just in case the Eco warriors get wind of it...come round with those wet towels...(pun intended.)


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 13, 2017)

wirralass said:


> TMI Mike


I just said that WL.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 13, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> I just said that WL.


"I said that" is becoming a common phrase here Bubbs ~ sorry hadn't read your post before I posted mine Well for sure @mike wont 'repeat' it............will he??


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 13, 2017)

MikeTurin said:


> @wirralass we call here "servo muto" (dumb servant) I had one of these but I prefer to use coat/clip hangers and put them inside the wardrobe ... out of sight, out of mind ...


But once theyre in the wardrobe Mike and you close the door(s) there isn't any air flow ~ then your clothes start to smell & even get blobs of mould on them  
PS. I have heard of "servo muto" might have even seen one when touring the Continent (Europe) with parents as a youngster many moons ago!!


----------



## MikeTurin (Oct 13, 2017)

Amigo said:


> You can’t put wet clothes in the wardrobe though Mike. We are talking about contraptions to dry the clothes


You could use a cloth rack like  this nice ikea http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/...stands/rigga-clothes-rack-white-art-50231630/, or more expensive ones. or a creative use of brooms and ropes


----------



## Amigo (Oct 13, 2017)

wirralass said:


> But once theyre in the wardrobe Mike and you close the door(s) there isn't any air flow ~ then your clothes start to smell & even get blobs of mould on them
> PS. I have heard of "servo muto" might have even seen one when touring the Continent (Europe) with parents as a youngster many moons ago!!



Now I did just say that to Mike WL. We are getting an echo in here (and condensation)


----------



## Amigo (Oct 13, 2017)

MikeTurin said:


> You could use a cloth rack like  this nice ikea http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/...stands/rigga-clothes-rack-white-art-50231630/, or more



Oh I have one of those Mike but hubbie dismantled it when I used it for overflow garments! Lol


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 13, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Oh I have one of those Mike but hubbie dismantled it when I used it for overflow garments! Lol


Amigo...what on earth are overflow garments?...and I've just plugged the clothes horse in...not having condensation in my wardrobes.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 13, 2017)

In the last but one houses we lived in, which was early Edwardian, there was a big cellar where the central heating boiler lived. That’s where the washing machine lived, and there was a ceiling rack - a pulley, as we called it. The washing came out of the machine, straight on to the pulley, and in no time in the warm atmosphere it was dry. These were common in the back rooms of terraced houses when I was a lad. Lakeland still sell them.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 13, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Amigo...what on earth are overflow garments?...and I've just plugged the clothes horse in...not having condensation in my wardrobes.



‘Overflow’ garments as in ‘your wardrobes are overflowing woman and you’re not starting a new rack!’ Lol


----------



## Amigo (Oct 13, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> In the last but one houses we lived in, which was early Edwardian, there was a big cellar where the central heating boiler lived. That’s where the washing machine lived, and there was a ceiling rack - a pulley, as we called it. The washing came out of the machine, straight on to the pulley, and in no time in the warm atmosphere it was dry. These were common in the back rooms of terraced houses when I was a lad. Lakeland still sell them.



Oh my rellies used to have them Mike, suspended high above the kitchen table. They were very popular at one time but hardly the Homes & Gardens look.

I can remember going to the old ‘wash house’ with my Aunties when I was very little and it was quite an experience. All the woman gathered there on a Monday and they had those pulley systems and big drying cupboards. Hence the expression here, ‘you’ll be the talk of the washhouse!’


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 13, 2017)

Oh, but they are part of the Homes and Gardens look - but you must never use them!


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 13, 2017)

Amigo said:


> ‘Overflow’ garments as in ‘your wardrobes are overflowing woman and you’re not starting a new rack!’ Lol


Really...we can never have too many clothes...if only they would realise that.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 13, 2017)

My nan and grandad had one of those wooden pulleys in their kitchen when I was a child. When my nan was out of earshot my grandad used to let me swing on it, "go on Lucy, on you get" he used to say and gently swing it, laughing his head off. When we heard nan coming down the hall he used to hoik me off saying, "quick your nan's coming, we'll both be in trouble if she catches you on that!"


----------



## scousebird (Oct 13, 2017)

Amigo said:


> We deserve to be thrashed with a wet towel till it’s dry Bubbsie!


PMSL


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 13, 2017)

scousebird said:


> I know, it's not great but I can't seem to sleep past about 3.30 - even with a skinfull the night before
> We have a motorhome and when we're away in it I can happily sleep until 7.30


When you're waking up Scousebird I'm just about to fall asleep ~ if I'm lucky!


----------



## scousebird (Oct 13, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> My nan and grandad had one of those wooden pulleys in their kitchen when I was a child. When my nan was out of earshot my grandad used to let me swing on it, "go on Lucy, on you get" he used to say and gently swing it, laughing his head off. When we heard nan coming down the hall he used to hoik me off saying, "quick your nan's coming, we'll both be in trouble if she catches you on that!"


We had one of those in the kitchen when I was a kid and I can remember jumping up to grab clothes off it cos I couldn't be bothered to let it donwn with the pulley


----------



## scousebird (Oct 13, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> These were common in the back rooms of terraced houses when I was a lad.


See my post above.  Ours was a terraced house with a pulley


----------



## scousebird (Oct 13, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Oh, but they are part of the Homes and Gardens look - but you must never use them!


No, you hang pans off them now


----------



## Ditto (Oct 13, 2017)

We had a maiden and a rack. Looked a bugger.  Couldn't really put drippy clothes on it coz it was over the settee. 

Wake up, possibly because the cat's bit me, sit on side of bed groggy, say hello to cat and stroke her...stagger to kitchen to check clock on central heating timer, relieved when it's an okay time to get up...feed cat...stagger to loo passing long mirror which I don't see with eyes glued shut...same with mirror in bathroom, p, hope for the other so I'll weigh less, but too early...flourescent light on, digital scales on floor to power up, measure tum, get weighed, open diary, record stats and bg in diary...decide whether to pig or diet, fill water bottles...go bathroom, clean teeth...drink water with Normacol...do breakfast, sit in Mum's recliner with breakfast and watch a recorded programme that Mum won't fancy ie a health documentary or a non-subtitled drama or a reality show...life of riley.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 14, 2017)

Not sure about my morning rituals...will be changing the evening ones...cat definitely locked out of the bedroom...woke me up so many times last night...urghhhh...he'll be sleeping downstairs from now on.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 14, 2017)

Ditto said:


> We had a maiden and a rack. Looked a bugger.  Couldn't really put drippy clothes on it coz it was over the settee.
> 
> Wake up, possibly because the cat's bit me, sit on side of bed groggy, say hello to cat and stroke her...stagger to kitchen to check clock on central heating timer, relieved when it's an okay time to get up...feed cat...stagger to loo passing long mirror which I don't see with eyes glued shut...same with mirror in bathroom, p, hope for the other so I'll weigh less, but too early...flourescent light on, digital scales on floor to power up, measure tum, get weighed, open diary, record stats and bg in diary...decide whether to pig or diet, fill water bottles...go bathroom, clean teeth...drink water with Normacol...do breakfast, sit in Mum's recliner with breakfast and watch a recorded programme that Mum won't fancy ie a health documentary or a non-subtitled drama or a reality show...life of riley.


Made me laugh Ditto...all this mirror avoidance...as for the cat...I can relate to that...as said had to throw him out of the bedroom last night...he really is on his last warning.


----------



## New-journey (Oct 14, 2017)

In my dreams I wake up, drink hot water, test and inject, do yoga, meditation and energy meridian exercises followed by a walk. Then have my coffee. Reality is stagger downstairs making sure I miss the obstacles on the stairs, test, inject, coffee and turn on iPad. There is always tomorrow!


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 14, 2017)

New-journey said:


> In my dreams I wake up, drink hot water, test and inject, do yoga, meditation and energy meridian exercises followed by a walk. Then have my coffee. Reality is stagger downstairs making sure I miss the obstacles on the stairs, test, inject, coffee and turn on iPad. There is always tomorrow!


Honesty is always the best policy...ocassionally.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 15, 2017)

Wake up.  Panic thinking I'm paralysed then realise I'm pinned down by cats.  Quick smoke.  Check time & realise it's only 6AM!  Go to loo.  On with dressing gown & go downstairs.  Put kettle on.  Feed cats.  Make tea.  Sit down, reclne & open laptop.  Put telly on.  Check emails, my eBay sales, this forum (in that order) then play Candy Crush.  Hear wifey waking, so kettle goes back on for coffee.  Carry on playing Candy Crush.  Run out of lives so check forum again.  Another coffee.  Get breakfast.  Go back upstairs & get washed, dressed & brush teeth.  Back downstairs & check forum again.


----------



## Radders (Oct 15, 2017)

Wake, scan finger prick test, take thyroid tablet and do a correction if needed
Go downstairs and fill water filter 
Loo and shower and put on Slendertone belt (bathroom is downstairs)
Make tea and if I remember, weigh out flax seed and leave to soak in soy milk
Take tea up for OH, get dressed in cycling gear and carefully fold up blouse for work (I keep work trousers at work so I only have to carry a top)
Go downstairs and pack lunch in bag
Pre-bolus for breakfast
While waiting for Slendertone programme to finish, deal with the dishwasher (either empty or stack depending on its state)
Check emails and work based facebook group
Finish assembling breakfast and eat
Clean teeth
Go upstairs again to say goodbye to OH (he works from home so doesn't get up til I've gone)
Get bike out of bike shed, pack panniers, leave.


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 16, 2017)

MikeTurin said:


> Take coffee at the automatic machine


Are these even legal in Italy?


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 16, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> Are these even legal in Italy?


Precisely what I was wondering.


----------



## MikeTurin (Oct 16, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> Are these even legal in Italy?


Some aren't so awful. If the maintenance boys cleans and reloads it weekly, and is connected with the water pipes, and you strictly select plain coffee, the result is drinkable.





This Espresso Point semi automatic makes surprisingly good coffee by the way.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 17, 2017)

I’m addicted to my DeLonghi Magnifica bean-to-coffee machine. Double shot Americano in three minutes. Feels longer first thing in the morning, mind


----------

